# "Powder Game"



## Erindor the Espeon (Oct 25, 2008)

I was shown this in my computer class when we were supposed to be working. I instantly became addicted, and so have many of my friends. So, I guess I'll give you the link...


http://dan-ball.jp/en/javagame/dust/

(Yes, it's Japanese so some translations don't work too well... And my first upload! Look for "Compression Bomb"


----------



## Zeph (Oct 25, 2008)

This game is awesome. Discovered it ages ago and didn't come off of it for about a month.

I'm particularly fond of making landscapes, filling them with people and then creating a huge Nitro bomb to DESTROY THEM ALL~


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

I have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing, but I'm addicted.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh my god.

I LOVE THIS GAME.

Best thing to do is make a line with the Block tool, fill the top with Magma and the bottom with Gunpowder, then delete a section of the line separating them. Kablooey. =3


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

HAhahaha

Water+Magma=Stone
*clapclapclapchildishly*


----------



## Flora (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow.  Love it. XP


----------



## Zeph (Oct 25, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I have no idea what I'm supposed to be doing, but I'm addicted.


You're not _supposed_ to do anything. It's just meant for aimlessly messing around.

I also find some of the mistranslations amusing. 'Electricity and have good chemistry', for one.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 25, 2008)

This is amazing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice! I make it rain by using the copy tool to make a hollow cloud and putting some water inside.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, if yo make Ice contact Water, the water turns to ice! ^w^


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

So old, but still so much fun. I particularly like Clone. You can use it for so much! And Ant does pretty things.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

Psychedelic.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 25, 2008)

I play this all the time at school with friends when we're meant to be working
They don't usually get obscure sites like that filtered


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm cloning gunpowder and there's fire so it won't stop burning.

I'm starting to run low on ideas though :(


----------



## o_O (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember when I did this before, and I pretended to make a whole bunch of buildings in a fake city blow up o_O


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

Metal Rusts!

My number of ideas just shot up.

EDIT: WTF do the ants do to the ice?


----------



## turbler (Oct 26, 2008)

suckish compared to pyro sand 2, google it, 'cause powder game lags for me lots, but It's all AWESOME, aside from pyro sand having no people
EDIT: It's fixed up nao!


----------



## Flora (Oct 26, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Metal Rusts!
> 
> My number of ideas just shot up.
> 
> EDIT: WTF do the ants do to the ice?


It's purdyful.

Oh, have you ever tried using the virus on teh stiff stuff?

Awesome.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Oct 26, 2008)

I see this is one of my better threads...

I am so dead tomorrow. I've been playing this for about an hour, and I have a crucial assignment that I probably for sure will not finish...


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 26, 2008)

What does each of the things do?

I can figure out Ice, Water, Wind, etc...

But Virus? Clone? Seed? It is a bit hard to figure it out through PURE experimentation...


----------



## CNiall (Oct 26, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> But Virus? Clone? Seed? It is a bit hard to figure it out through PURE experimentation...


Virus tries to convert all of what it touches into more virus; this may or may not suceed as the substance being converted may 'fight back'. Drop some virus into water (or anything) to see what I mean.

Clone continuously replicates whatever substance first touches it.

Seed grows into a tree on contact with earth.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Oct 27, 2008)

^ It took me a while to figure out seed. Just put it in powder, maybe add a bit of water, and a "tree" grows. You can drag the tree to make a gravity resistant, slow burning element.


----------



## Flora (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, NOW I get seed.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 31, 2008)

You have just destroyed my afternoon. 

Please excuse me while I continue messing around with this.

THE LAWS OF PHYSICS IS MAKING WATER FLY. :D


----------



## o_O (Oct 31, 2008)

ZOMG THEY ADDED BOMB :D


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2008)

I KNOW.

I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 2, 2008)

WHAT??? BOMB??? LET ME CHECK THIS~~~~!@!!!~!#@@!$##@!$%#@!*)UEWQR (#@!$^(*@#^RWEIOHFKEAHFKSAHDKSAHD (Sorry)

So wait... It doesn't really explode?

What I understand is it disappears when you put powder on it... right?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> WHAT??? BOMB??? LET ME CHECK THIS~~~~!@!!!~!#@@!$##@!$%#@!*)UEWQR (#@!$^(*@#^RWEIOHFKEAHFKSAHDKSAHD (Sorry)
> 
> So wait... It doesn't really explode?
> 
> ...


Drop it on stuff. It makes little explosions.


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 3, 2008)

i like how if you have like loads of magma then add some virus how it looks like electric surging thru the virus except its magma instead of electricity


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 4, 2008)

If you use block to build a little box thing, put magma inside, and erase a bit off the top of the box, you can put stuff on top of the crack and make them fly.

EDIT: I think I just made NITRO by adding GAS to MAGMA....

BLAM.

EDIT2: ZE BUBBLES. DEY ASPLODED INTO GAS. THEN DEY ASPLODED. 

Note to self: don't try to torch a bubble in real life.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 4, 2008)

This is so awesome and addicting. Well, there goes my afternoon *sigh*


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

It's quite addictive.  I'm experimenting a lot with it.  :P


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh. My. GOD. Touch the player's head off the nitro and press down on the arrow keys.

:D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 5, 2008)

This is awesome!
I  made the fighter blow up, by putting fireworks, then fighter, and fire=BOOM.
*clapclap*


----------



## Pillows (Nov 5, 2008)

OMGosh, this beats Falling Sand any day. ;D
I've got my account, and it's just so much fun. Gladly, I've been into it much more than anybody else here.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 6, 2008)

I've played a powder game with just water, sand, oil and...some other thing (plus fire)
...But this... THIS is AWESOME.

EDIT: Oh, "Falling Sand" Thanks Nova!


----------



## o_O (Nov 6, 2008)

I made a "Bubble Gun" before, but I didn't bother to make an account, so it disappeared :/
I love how some people make stuff like the calculators, computers, etc. They're awesome :D


----------



## Zeph (Nov 6, 2008)

Nova said:


> Gladly, I've been into it much more than anybody else here.


How do you know?

Which reminds me, I probably should make an account at some point...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm... It's like a crazy version of the Falling Sand Game.

I like this.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 6, 2008)

You know what's fun.

Put a spot of clone and put a tiny bit of virus on top.
It won't stop growing!
Pretty too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 6, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> You know what's fun.
> 
> Put a spot of clone and put a tiny bit of virus on top.
> It won't stop growing!
> Pretty too.


Know what ELSE is fun?

Draw a sloping line of Clone, put some Fan next to it so it blows stuff from underneath back up, and pour loads of something on top.

Endless cloning of stuff!!!


----------



## ZimD (Nov 7, 2008)

This is the greatest thing I have ever seen in my entire life. Fighters + Gas + Fire = win.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh! If you zap STONE with THUNDER, you get POWDER. And SEEDS grow with POWDER and WATER. 

And if you put WATER next to ICE, WATER turns into ICE!

SOAPY and a bit of wind makes bubbles!

These ANTS are making a tunnel! This is really amusing...


----------



## o_O (Nov 7, 2008)

The people who make the really good submission probably have no life, no offense. But they're awesome :D


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Oh! If you zap STONE with THUNDER, you get POWDER.


Also, WATER and MAGMA make STONE.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooooh~ Awesome! I've tried most of what people have said and it is real awesome. I love having fighters at the bottom and blocking the middle. On top I put fire and then quickly get rid of the block. Then I put gas. Then BOOM.


----------



## Stormecho (Nov 9, 2008)

Drop ants on ice. <3 It's amazing... XD 

Pretty ice tunnels...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 9, 2008)

You can make snow by blowing wind onto some ice. But for some reason, it turns to water when anything but Clone touches it.


----------



## o_O (Nov 9, 2008)

If you zoom in the ice tunnels are weird. I burn the ants there and watch their work be destroyed >:D


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 9, 2008)

Only problem I have with it is the 'dot' limit x.x

I want to have a room full of nothing but gas except for one tiny dot then make it all go boom, damnit!


----------



## greategret (Nov 10, 2008)

If you burn gas in an enclosed space, it turns into something green that doesn't act like nitro. I wonder what it is?


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2008)

That just shows the flow of air.


----------



## CNiall (Nov 10, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> That just shows the flow of air.


The green and blue sectors represent air pressure, not air flow.


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, my bad.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 10, 2008)

FOOSH!!! BURN THE NITRO, KILL THE PLAYER!!!

(I think my sadistic side is showing. >>)


----------



## Nope (Nov 10, 2008)

BOOM! BANG! WOOSH!!

O_O I was addicted for ages, and now you've made me addicted again <<


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

Bomb+Player+Fighter+Fire=
Wooo, we gots a war!


----------

